# recommend first BIAB recipe



## buckerooni (17/9/14)

Hi All,

About to lay down my first BIAB on the weekend, will be doing a no-chill and using 2x20L jerrycans in a temp controlled fridge for the FV.

As I expect there to be some logistical and 'oh shit' moments (I've got my BIAB checklist + spreadsheet but still...) I don't expect to get a great brew down. But, what a robust recipe that can handle some mis management?

I've got 25kg's of this http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81692-vic-floor-malted-barley-eoi/ coming, but I'll be buying some grain just for this brew - something that's easy to find (in Melbourne's CBD to north). Haven't brewed for a year+, so I'll be getting new hops too. I'm thinking something like a pale ale on the hoppy side.

Here's my 40L buffalo all wrapped in builders insulation + camping mat ready to go:

Thanks!


----------



## philmud (17/9/14)

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale, or a SMaSH (single malt and single hop)


----------



## zooesk (17/9/14)

First brew I did was a Maris otter citra smash got my boil off and losses all very wrong so I topped up with boiled water then realised the abv would be very low so in went a kg of dex now having said that it was the best brew I have done


----------



## fletcher (17/9/14)

94% pale
6% medium crystal
1.045ish
mash at 65C
- seriously. this is a super easy template to work from.

your hop or hops of choice to about 35-40ibu

us-05 at 18-20C

boom


----------



## beercus (17/9/14)

+1 for DSGA


----------



## sp0rk (17/9/14)

> About to lay down my first BIAB on the weekend, will be doing a no-chill and using 2x20L jerrycans in a temp controlled fridge for the FV.


Just a tip, you're not going to get 40L of wort out of a 40L urn (unless you head for a high gravity and water down later)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/9/14)

What fletch said.

Anything 'hoppy' will generally withstand some stuff ups in your first brew day. If you come under OG, it won't be affected too much, if you go over and need to dilute, you can dry hop to cover your tracks.

My basic APA recipe is 90% Base Pale Ale malt, 8% crystal 2% something else (usually rye or wheat). Mash at 64 degrees.

15 IBU of a good 'fruity' American hop at 30 minutes.
25-30 IBU of a good fruity American hop at 10 minutes (assuming chilling)

If no-chilling, chuck the whole lot in at the cube instead.

US05.


----------



## indica86 (17/9/14)

40 L urn for biab you can go 30 L but is perfect for a single 23 L batch.


----------



## mje1980 (17/9/14)

100% base malt to 1.045, 60 min hops to 30 IBU. US05. If you undershoot the gravity, it'll still be ok, and the hops can go up or down a bit and still be ok.


----------



## buckerooni (18/9/14)

thanks guys, just checked the freezer, got some unopened chinook, northern brewer and some POR that still seem OK. They all appear to be bittering hops - still gotta hit the brew shop for some ale malt, yeast so can get some fresh hops.

Bitter with the POR and finish off/dry hop with some fresh Amarillo (1 g per ltr)?


----------



## philmud (18/9/14)

If you're making a pale ale, or similar I reckon bitter with the chinook. If it's your first AG, don't just "use up" leftover ingredients, brew the beer you'd make if you had to buy everything.


----------



## manticle (18/9/14)

Chinook and amarillo are a good combo.
Fresh por is good on its own or combined with cluster in aussie ale or lager type.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/9/14)

POR and SAAZ is also an awsome combo

Keep it simple. Dont use any more than 3 malts. My fav is

85% Pale
10% Wheat
5% Light Xtal

SG about 1045-1050

Bitter to 35 IBU

30IBU @ 60min with POR
5IBU @ 10min with SAAZ

Boom...Coopers Mild Ale


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/9/14)

Chinook goes fantastic with anything fruity. I quite like it as a bittering hop and gently at the end in a combo with other American fruit hops (with Citra being my fave in this regard).


----------



## pist (23/9/14)

A SMASH is the way to go for a beginner, and they can be just as tas ty as your big multiple hop complex malty IPA's.
Here's one im drinking at the moment that's awesomely drinkable on a hot day:



*[SIZE=small]BIABacus Pre-Release 1.3K RECIPE REPORT​[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=small]BIAB Recipe Designer, Calculator and Scaler.​[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=small](Please visit www.biabrewer.info for the latest version.)​[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=small]SMASH Ale​[/SIZE]*



*[SIZE=small]Recipe Overview[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=small]Style: Single Malt, Single Hop Ale[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Source Recipe Link: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]ABV: 4.6% (assumes any priming sugar used is diluted.)[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Original Gravity (OG): 1.048[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]IBU's (Tinseth): 27[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Bitterness to Gravity Ratio: 0.56[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Colour: 3.8 EBC = 1.9 SRM[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Kettle Efficiency (as in EIB and EAW): 84.4 %[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Efficiency into Fermentor (EIF): 72.3 %[/SIZE]



_[SIZE=small]Note: This is a Pure BIAB (Full Volume Mash)[/SIZE]_



*[SIZE=small]Times and Temperatures[/SIZE]*



[SIZE=small]Mash: 90 mins at 66 C = 150.8 F[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Boil: 60 min[/SIZE]



*[SIZE=small]Volumes & Gravities[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=small](Note that VAW below is the Volume at Flame-Out (VFO) less shrinkage.)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]The, "Clear Brewing Terminology," thread at http://www.biabrewer.info/[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]Total Water Needed (TWN): 36.25 L = 9.58 G[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Volume into Boil (VIB): 34.34 L = 9.07 G @ 1.039[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Volume of Ambient Wort (VAW): 26.83 L = 7.09 G @ 1.048[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Volume into Fermentor (VIF): 23 L = 6.08 G @ 1.048[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Volume into Packaging (VIP): 21.3 L = 5.63 G @ 1.012 assuming apparent attenuation of 75 %[/SIZE]



*[SIZE=small]The Grain Bill (Also includes extracts, sugars and adjuncts)[/SIZE]*



[SIZE=small]Note: If extracts, sugars or adjuncts are not followed by an exclamation mark, go to www.biabrewer.info (needs link)[/SIZE]



[SIZE=small]100% Barrett Burston Ale Malt (1.77 EBC = 0.9 SRM) 5154 grams = 11.36 pounds[/SIZE]



*[SIZE=small]The Hop Bill (Based on Tinseth Formula)[/SIZE]*



[SIZE=small]9.4 IBU Magnum Pellets (13.5%AA) 7.2 grams = 0.254 ounces at 60 mins[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]17.6 IBU Galaxy Pellets (14%AA) 21.6 grams = 0.762 ounces at 20 mins[/SIZE]



*[SIZE=small]Mash Steps[/SIZE]*



[SIZE=small]Mash Type: Pure BIAB (Full-Volume Mash) for 90 mins at 66 C = 150.8 F[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]Mashout for for 15 mins at 78 C = 172.4 F[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]NOTE: 20 Min galaxy addition is hops directly into cube. [/SIZE]


----------



## buckerooni (24/9/14)

thanks fellas, all very useful.

ended up using ianh's Beer Designer with:
5kgs aussie pale malt
mashed for 90 @ 64 (strike at 66, stayed at 64 for the 90 mins - pretty happy with that!)
mashed out at 78
chinook 20g @ 60
chinook 10g @ 30
amarillo 10g @ 10
cube hopped amarillo 8g

All the kit worked well, the upgraded urn tap + silicone hose = great, pulley for bag = great, brand spanking grain mill + drill = needs more torque (will get the ozito hammer drill).

As I had used my grain mill for the first time I panicked after getting 1020 reading after the mash. I thought my grain may have not been cracked well enough and doubted myself. After adding a bit of LDME I ended up with 1060 and then realised my initial reading was wrong - I'd stirred the wort but obviously not enough. Another gravity read would have saved me ALOT of fking around with adding more water.

Took a bit to balance down to 1042 and ended up with around 52 litres at 1042 :blink: 

Hope it tastes alright, if it does maybe I'll champion high gravity BIAB partials as the new hotness! 

Any comments on the recipe appreciated.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (1/10/14)

I'm also just working out my first BIAB recipe using ianh's spreadsheet and I've decided to run with the suggestions put forward by Fletcher and Goomba.

90% Ale
8% Crystal
2% Wheat

15g of Chinook @ 30mins
60g of Citra @10mins

I'm equal parts terrified and excited.


----------

